# A Berry Good Morning



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

So, .45 and I debated on where to go this weekend and we decided to head out despite the high wind warnings... It turned out to be a good choice and we enjoyed some calm seas.

We arrived at the lake in time to see some smokey fog on the water with fish nipping at the surface here and there. Nice and calm..









While getting the toons ready to launch, .45 showed me some fancy new toys he had replaced from our last outing. The roads were much smoother on this trip and there was no bounce damage to any equipment :shock: . "Ole' Handy Man" made a cool homemade bracket for this new toy.










It's nice to have good equipment and it sure makes for a nice and comfortable day on the water. Fishing in style I tell ya... 8) 
Lot's of bugs on the water and the fish were slurping pretty good, so I chose a dry that looked like some of the bugs on the water and landed this bow not far from shore.


















Not too large, but fun none the less.
As I made it further out into open water, I seemed to lose sight of my fishing partner in the mist, but every so often I could tell he was a-reelin' one in.









We caught quite a few smaller bows while waiting for the sun to crest onto the lake..










As it did, we had quite a few local visitors swimming amoungst us. It appeared as though, they were hunting the same prey.


















The lake calmed off and was nice and smooth for the better part of the morning.. We moved around nice and slow just enjoying the golden colors on the hills and the often tug of a fish on the line.


















Caught a couple more of these guys while waiting for the big one to bite, which never happend.


















No cutts, all smaller bows and calm water until noon. Saw a few other people catching bows of similar size. A very enjoyable morning!

Safe Fishing Folks!!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice. Did .45 ever make it back out of the mist? That picture is kind of "High Plains Drifter"ish.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Nice. Did .45 ever make it back out of the mist? That picture is kind of "High Plains Drifter"ish.


The mist finally lifted and he was exposed.

Kinda neat lookin' when you're there in real-time..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you guys were able to hook up again. Nice trip.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A frosty looking morning, it was 26 degrees when we pulled up. This guy was out just a few moments before us.









And, of course, the sawsman had two or three before I even set sail...









Turned into a beautiful day....a lot cheaper than our last journey. Spare tire, fish-finder,anchor.....we eat good and have a good time thou, sometimes we even catch some fish.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Great fun guys! I gotta get me a "toon"! They look fun as heck!


----------



## quackerjacker (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures and good work on the 'bows. Gotta love being on the water in the morning mist.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great time thanks for the report and awesome photos. 8)


----------

